# Windows 7 sudden taskbar changes



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for reading this!

Last couple of days I have this annoyance! Namely, all of a sudden, Windows 7 (I use 32 bit version) changes appearance - from my customized to non transparent light blue (taskbar and all the windows get the same appearance) and generally the windows explorer gets a little bit slower, but I can still do all the things normally.

I have scanned the computer with Avast (no viruses), cleaned everything with CCleaner, Hard Drive Inspector showed 100% realibility and Disk Defragmenter minimum defragmentation (under 5% on Local Disc C, which I defragmented after the scan)! 

Just Before I started writing here, the window/taskbar scheme changed ad than changed back after I opened and closed personalize window. It happened also after VLC froze during the film, I closed it and once I opened it again. 

I have just installed latest version of VLC, so I will see if that was the problem. Does anyone have this kind of experience or knows what might be causing this?

Thanks a lot for any info!!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

When it changes, it means it is removing the 'Aero' feature of Windows 7. This is usually done automatically when you open an application that is unable to support Aero. VLC shouldn't be one of them. 
Did you install anything else recently?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the quick answer!

I haven't installed anything new! I'm really puzzled, because I had this thing when, for example, I opened some Sega emulator, then the color scheme changes, but now I haven't opened anything that I can think of, which might be causing this.

I have only updated Opera some days ago, can it be that or some flash plug-in in it?

Cheers again for help!!


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, and I just got the message - you will be logged of because windows has encounter some critical error. So it just restarted after about 30 seconds.

I don't know if that is related to the upper mention problem...


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Perhaps try running System File Checker. 
- Open the Start Menu, and type *cmd*
- When it finds *cmd.exe*, Right-click on it and choose *Run as Admin*
- In the *Command Prompt* window, type *sfc /scannow*
It seems possible that it is a corruption problem. This should fix most issues with file corruption.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers for the answer!

I have run the cmd scan and the message after the verification completed said - Windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations.

I will keep me eye if anything happens during the day, because it seems everything is fine. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Alrighty. Take note of what you did when if it happens again.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a little update.

After a couple of days without any problems, today the same thing again happened. I was running Opera, utorrent, Total Commander and NetTv plus, which is an IPTV software (never had problems with it before). 

I went to the bathroom and when I returned, the same thing occurred, as in the previous posts. I turned out all running apps, and then explorer. I again turned on explorer via taskbar, after a couple of seconds it returned to normal. Also, my wireless internet lost connection when this happened (although I don't know how lon after, since I was in the bathroom).

There are no problems registered in CCleaner, Hard Drive Inspector, Disk Defragmenter and Avast, so I am really puzzled!

I would really appreciate if someone has any idea on what could this be!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Xul666 :wavey:

Just pitching in 'cause I had a similar problem with KMPlayer installed? Do you have it installed?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hej,

Thanks a lot for the answer!!! I don't have that program installed, but I am now scanning all my software to see if anything is out of ordinary!!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

If I remember correctly it was fixed when I changed the video renderer. See if NetTv plus has any such option. I'm not completely sure of what I'm talking about, but it fixed my problem!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with Babbzzz, check the render settings or video settings on the NetTV software, though the loss of internet connection wouldn't be related to that.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answer, I have looked at the program options, however there is nothing in that domain to be changed.

Could it be maybe Opera related?

Cheers again for the info and help, depreciate it!!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello again :wave:

I don't think Opera could be a cause but you could try uninstalling it and installing the latest version. Giving it a shot wouldn't hurt! :grin: Do you have any Download Managers associated with Opera running?

Also, have you been using Total Commander for a while now? Or is it a new program you've been using?


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

When your computer does it, I suggest slowly closing each application you have running one by one, and see if closing any of them restores Aero, to try and pinpoint the problem application.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answers and help!

I don't use any download managers associated with Opera and I have been using the Total Commander always!

I will see when/if it happens again will the closure of some application/s resolve the problem!

Cheers for your time and help, I will report back as soon as something new occurs!!


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is an update!

Just minutes ago my VLC player froze and when it started again the Aero changed. I closed all the running programs gradually (VLC, Opera, Total Commander, utorrent) and then closed the Explorer from the Task Manager. After I started Explorer, it returned to normal.

Could be maybe something related to the video drivers and/or VLC settings?

Thanks for help!!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Xul666 for the update. :smile:

It doesn't hurt to try. Open VLC Media Player --> Tools --> Preferences --> Video --> Untick Accelerated Video Output (Overlay). See if the problem persists. It's just a wild shot. I'm not sure it'll help but you can always revert the steps if it doesn't work. So definitely worth a shot. Try it! :smile:


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help and answer! 

I have just done that, so I'll observe it and update here what happens!

Cheers again for the help and your time!!


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

An update.

Today the problem again occurred while using the VLC player, I have checked all my video drivers - they're up to date, so I am puzzled, because it doesn't happen every time I use VLC, or any other video program.

Apart from this annoyance, everything is working without a problem.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you again for your reply. :smile:

Have you noticed if whether the problem occurs while playing a video of a particular file format?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and your time!!

I have been observing yesterday how it reacts to different formats, it happened while I was watching IPTV, so I guess it isn't VLC related.

Before it happens, the video freezes for a couple of times... 

I really don't want to bother anyone with this, seemingly, unknown source of problem, but I would really appreciate if you have some more ideas, or should I just let it be as it is?

Today, for instance, it didn't happened so far, but it's a long night haha!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

It could be that a video decoder is launching when certain things are shown, and that specific program is changing the display mode. When you watch things on VLC, do you ever see a few extra icons in the system tray, red or blue, showing "FFA" or something like that (can't remember exactly what filter/decoder/whatever you call the plugins that converts certain video playback)?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the answer!!

There are no additional icons when playing video! Yesterday I was observing how everything works, the problem didn't appear, today it randomly appeared and normalized on two occasions - once after I turned on the computer, another after a few hours while watching the IPTV.

The Internet loses connection when this happens and when everything returns to ormal the Internet is back online!

I am really puzzled, because none of the utility software (Hard Disk Inspector, CCleaner, Disk Defragmenter and Avast) show no problems - everything seems to be working fine, but still this annoying thing s happening!!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot that happens as well. HMMM conundrum.

I think you should check for traces of malware. It seems to be the only other thing we haven't tried. Although Avast is sufficient in most cases, there is quite often smaller malware and adware that can cause this. I cannot help you with virus removal in this specific forum topic per the forum rules, but I do suggest downloading Malwarebytes, and scanning your computer with it.

Also, do you have loss of connection on any other occasions, or only when the theme loses Aero (changes)?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help and answer!!

The Internet connection is just lost when the Aero disappears!

I have installed the malware program, it found infected files, so I guess that is what it was all the time! I will see will the problem happen after I clean the system from the malware, will keep you posted!!

Thanks again for your time and help!!!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright let's hope that was the problem.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

An update!

Yesterday the problem didn't appear, however today it just happened again randomly. The software I had opened at the moment when the problem occurred was Total Commander, Opera, utorrent and Avast which is always turned on! The internet again disconnected while the problem lasted. 

I again checked for the viruses, none detected in Avast and Malware program!

This is really annoying now, anyone has any more ideas on what can I do, or should I just leave it the way it is and live with it?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Its very strange that the loss of Aero and your wireless internet connection coincides. I can't think of something that could make both give problems right now. Hmm... I'll go research some more, and post back if I can find out anything.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your help and time!!!

I am googling also the problem, might come up with something!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

A few things to answer and try : 

1) Do you use a third party tool to connect to wireless, or do you use Win 7's built in connection application?

2) Do this : 
- Open the *Start Menu*, and type *ncpa.cpl*, and press enter.
- Locate your wireless connection, and *Right-click* on it, then choose *Status*
- Click on *Wireless Properties* in the *Status* dialog.
- Choose the *Security* tab.
- Check what the setting is there for _Security Type_.
- Post back at what the setting is there.

3) Can you list me your full system specs if its a custom built computer, including PSU Make and Power Output(Watts), or model number if its a prebuilt computer?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

I don't use any third party tool to connect to wireless, it's the basic Windows 7 tool.

Here is what the Security tab says:

Security type: WPA2-Personal
Encrption type: AES

The lap top is a a prebuilt computer, it's Asus A52J.

Thanks again for help!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Okay, we will take each problem on its own, and see if there is a correlation. Most of the symptoms, if not fixed by our previous attempts, points to possibly a graphics driver that crashes and reloads. When the driver crashes, Windows will automatically disable Aero because it will then run on a standard graphics driver.
You already checked if they were up to date. Now, we will try to reinstall them.

But before we can do that, I need to know, there is 8 different models of that series, do you know which one you have? (Asus A52J*B*, A52J*E*, etc).

You should be able to determine this using *System Information*, by typing it in the *Start Menu* search box, and then opening it when found.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have tried to find which model is it, but it doesn't say, here is the screen shot from the system information, hope it will help to determine which one is it!

http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss202/Kukulkan/system.jpg

I have again checked the update of the video driver, it is up to date, so it says!

Thanks again for help!!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah, yes, at System Model it says its a K52J*U*, so that worked.

Alright, follow the following steps, and lets see if we can fix the Aero problem first.

Check Event Viewer
- Open *Start Menu*, and type *Event Viewer*, and click on it.
- In the window that opens, click, at the right, on *Applications and Services Log*
- Then, expand the list as follows : *Microsoft->Windows->Diagnostics-Performance->Operational*
- Scroll down the list that opens, and see if you can find any Events related to the _Desktop Window Manager_, (which will have codes 500-599). Check specifically at the times and dates when you remember Windows lost Aero.

Reinstall Graphics Driver
- To begin, download Driver Sweeper, but don't run it yet.
- Then, click on *Start*, type *Device Manager*, and open it.
- Locate your graphics driver (The ATI Card), and *Right-click* on it, choose *Uninstall*.
- Run *Driver Sweeper* and use it to make sure the driver is properly uninstalled. Check for any ATI drivers it detects.
- After having completed this, restart. Windows will most probably install with a standard VGA driver (and your Aero might not function at all then).
- Now, download the newest driver listed here. Choose your operating system, and then click on VGA. The top one should be the newest. 
- Install the driver.
- Reboot, and then check if it has improved the Aero problem.

If you want, you can first post back with the Event Viewer info before reinstalling your graphics driver.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the reply!

I have checked yesterday the Event viewer at the specific times I know the problem occurred, however nothing was registered - most of the listing is under numbers 200s.

Since I didn't saw the problem happening yesterday (mind due, it might happen while I was out, since I leave my lap top on during the day), so I will check a few more days if and when the problem happens and lists under the event viewer and post back, so afterwards I can reinstall the drivers, if it is necessary!

Cheers for help!!


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is an update.

The problem again occurred, so I immediately went to Event viewer. Under Diagnostics-Performance->Operational there were no logs, however I saw an update in Administrative Events, so I am copying all the data from the time when problem occured, it might help:

Administrative Events

Faulting application name: svchost.exe_SysMain, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc100
Faulting module name: sysmain.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17514, time stamp: 0x4ce7ba10
Exception code: 0xc0000006
Fault offset: 0x00018272
Faulting process id: 0x3f8
Faulting application start time: 0x01cd6195e344949c
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Faulting module path: c:\windows\system32\sysmain.dll
Report Id: 971bf0db-cd9a-11e1-a6a7-74f06dda452a

Windows cannot access the file C:\Windows\Prefetch\AgGlUAD_P_S-1-5-21-4234011580-1302531669-1044192840-1000.db for one of the following reasons: there is a problem with the network connection, the disk that the file is stored on, or the storage drivers installed on this computer; or the disk is missing. Windows closed the program Host Process for Windows Services because of this error.

Program: Host Process for Windows Services
File: C:\Windows\Prefetch\AgGlUAD_P_S-1-5-21-4234011580-1302531669-1044192840-1000.db

The error value is listed in the Additional Data section.
User Action
1. Open the file again. This situation might be a temporary problem that corrects itself when the program runs again.
2. If the file still cannot be accessed and
- It is on the network, your network administrator should verify that there is not a problem with the network and that the server can be contacted.
- It is on a removable disk, for example, a floppy disk or CD-ROM, verify that the disk is fully inserted into the computer.
3. Check and repair the file system by running CHKDSK. To run CHKDSK, click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK. At the command prompt, type CHKDSK /F, and then press ENTER.
4. If the problem persists, restore the file from a backup copy.
5. Determine whether other files on the same disk can be opened. If not, the disk might be damaged. If it is a hard disk, contact your administrator or computer hardware vendor for further assistance.

Additional Data
Error value: C0000185
Disk type: 3

The Windows Audio Endpoint Builder service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Offline Files service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Human Interface Device Access service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The HomeGroup Listener service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Network Connections service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 100 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Program Compatibility Assistant Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Superfetch service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Distributed Link Tracking Client service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Desktop Window Manager Session Manager service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The WLAN AutoConfig service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

The Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Name resolution for the name sitecheck2.opera.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

The Errors were numbered 1000, 1005 fo the first two, then 7031 for the next 11 and last one is 1014.


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmm.

Do you have your original Windows Installation Disc?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, unfortunately, the Windows 7 was pre-installed when I bought the laptop, so I don't have the disc!


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

And SFC found nothing wrong. HMMMM. Something seems to be wrong there, but I can't exactly pinpoint it. Will research further, and let you know.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------

